# Clausing 8540 Motor Change?



## one4guns (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to the group and wanted to ask a question.  My father and I are working on a Clausing 8540 horizontal mill we recently bought.  It has a 3 phase motor and we are wanting to replace it with a single phase.  It doesn't seem to be too bad of a job, but does anyone know if there is something that we need to watch out for.  I hate the old "did anyone see where that went?".  

Thanks a bunch

Dave


----------



## Splat (Jun 5, 2012)

Dave, if the motor's good I would just get a VFD for it. I just went thru this with my lathe. It's got 220v 3ph and I needed 110v. After much reading I went with a popular VFD, the Teco JNEV-101-H1 from these guys. It's a compact unit. Besides the 110/220 changeover you'll also get variable speed. It's about the same, if not slightly cheaper, than going with a good 110v motor.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 5, 2012)

Since you haven't mentioned voltage, I'll assume you have both 110 and 220 available. There are VFDs readily available that take in 220 volts single phase and give you motor control at 220 volts 3-phase. I have the Teco FM-50 and I wouldn't want to go back to a single phase, single speed motor.


----------



## one4guns (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help on the VFDs.  I have discussed this with my father and he doesn't understand (old school).  The mill is in an old garage and really can only use 110v.  He is deterimined to change the motor.  When we bought the machine, it was not hooked up and running, so we don't know for sure if the motor is good.

Thanks a bunch.

Dave


----------

